# The start of something good



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

Have been wanting to do a aquarium for my desk at work for a while and am finally getting around to it. The plan is a crowntail betta some sort of gc plant not sure what yet hoping to find something that will do well only with excel for a carbon source, and some cherry shrimp.

Heres where i am at so far


























I am going to be chiseling the large bottom portion of the rock off to bring it closer to the scale for the bowl the led light was quite a find and am hoping the output does what i need for this small bowl

Can anyone suggest some groundcover something that grows quite tight as well I keep reading about miracle grow as a substrate can anyone tell me the specific version they use i will still cap it with the moon sand regardless but want to give the plants the best chance


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

hope your not gonna keep the tank on the stove.
it will burn the tank and boil the inhabitants.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

try some dwarf hair grass


----------



## AnnaZ (Dec 1, 2009)

Where did you get that LED lamp? looks neato


----------

